# Puppy Sleep schedule



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just have a general question about sleeping habits. Our Lizzy is new to the family and 11 wks old. Is it possible for her to get days and nights mixed up like a new born baby? She plays, sleeps, plays eats, yadda yadda. I feel bad if i wake her up just to put her in her crate so i can go to bed. We like for her to be out of her crate when we're home so she can play with Oliver the boxer which they do great...Thanks in advance for any info and suggestions...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puppies sleep a LOT, just like babies do. They often have active periods in the morning and evening and then sleep during the day. When we had a puppy I'd always try to keep them awake as late as possible in the evening so they'd sleep longer at night. Doesn't always work though!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

calm down. you're taking this puppy thing to a new level.
a new born baby doesn't get day or night confused because
they don't know day or night. the parents get confused
when training a new born to sleep on schedule. 

when my dog was a puppy
he slept what seemed like to me most of the time. my
dog is 3.5 yrs old now and he still sleeps what seems
like to me most of the time. your post is the sweetest
i've ever read. your pup is so lucky to have you as a parent.



Herdcamp said:


> Hello everyone. Just have a general question about sleeping habits. Our Lizzy is new to the family and 11 wks old. Is it possible for her to get days and nights mixed up like a new born baby? She plays, sleeps, plays eats, yadda yadda. I feel bad if i wake her up just to put her in her crate so i can go to bed. We like for her to be out of her crate when we're home so she can play with Oliver the boxer which they do great...Thanks in advance for any info and suggestions...


----------



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input. She'll be WIDE awake one minute then turn around and it's back to sleep as puppies do. Hope to have pics up soon...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh yes, they're go go go, and then they crash over asleep. I remember those days well - the only thing that saved my sanity during the zoomy periods was knowing that the end was near and they were going to run out of steam VERY soon.


----------



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, she's up playing with her rope right now and Kongo ball, think that's how u spell it.. With Oliver in toe watching every move and playing some. Soon as she's ready it's off to the crate for nite nite time a few hrs of sleep for me. She's still not use to the crate but she's getting there..


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the luxury of being with pup 24/7. We wake up between 6 a.m. and 7, he goes into the yard, eats breakfast, interacts with our other dogs, chews something. If he's still alert at 8, we walk around the school as children arrive. He then sleeps until 11, the goes on a walk. Noon is lunch followed by another long nap till 2:30 or so, then training and another walk. He usually stays awake till dinner at five, then another short nap and then the zooms until 9 p.m. The most active part of the day is sundown. At around 10 we wake him up for out and he goes into his crate for the night.

So he's up for an hour or two, and naps for an hour or two. On days when it's just him and me, he sleeps more ---3 or 4 hour naps especially if I'm quiet and reading. I hope that reassures folk who worry about crating during a work day. Seems like if there is a lunch break, it's an easy rhythm. Pup is 13 weeks old.


----------



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

With me being laid off til the end of March it's nice that i'll be with her alot during the day getting her potty trained and all. This just being her 2nd nite in crate, first night sleeped with the Mrs. She just woundn't leave her side. I know I know, but 25 mins in the crate of crying and whining she's asleep with her fav hard chew toy animal and crate covered..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you can encourage nap times and sleep times around YOUR schedule at home if you want to involving the crate. When we brought Shasta home and were crate training her, we made sure she ONLY had enough room in her crate to lay down. Once she figured out she wasnt going anywhere and screaming wasnt getting her freedom she would settle down and just sleep. She slept straight through the night by the time she was with us for a week.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

blehmannwa said:


> I have the luxury of being with pup 24/7. We wake up between 6 a.m. and 7, he goes into the yard, eats breakfast, interacts with our other dogs, chews something. If he's still alert at 8, we walk around the school as children arrive. He then sleeps until 11, the goes on a walk. Noon is lunch followed by another long nap till 2:30 or so, then training and another walk. He usually stays awake till dinner at five, then another short nap and then the zooms until 9 p.m. The most active part of the day is sundown. At around 10 we wake him up for out and he goes into his crate for the night.
> 
> So he's up for an hour or two, and naps for an hour or two. On days when it's just him and me, he sleeps more ---3 or 4 hour naps especially if I'm quiet and reading. I hope that reassures folk who worry about crating during a work day. Seems like if there is a lunch break, it's an easy rhythm. Pup is 13 weeks old.


Oh, this is reassuring to read. Because our ten week old just seems to sleep all day. I was worried. But he is active in the morning and late evening(really active, zooming around that we have to run with him in the yard till he slows down and just explores) and today I read somewhere that dogs are crepuscular(active at dusk and dawn).


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think that people do so much research before they get a pup and think that the puppy will be wound up all the time and that they have some super high driver that they forget that they are just puppies and they will sleep a lot. That's when the overreaction begins.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My new guy is 10 weeks old today, and he just takes little cat naps. I'm pretty fortunate because he's busy almost nonstop with the two girls (both are 3 yrs old). If Sage isn't wrestling with him, then Carly is. They wear him out, and he sleeps through the night.


----------

